# Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren



## JBrandt (17. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem, vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen:  

Ich war in den achtziger Jahren ein sehr aktiver 'Jungangler'.  Ich habe 1980 meine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt und war danach noch 16 Jahre aktiv im Fischereiverein Schaumburg Lippe, bin danach aber ausgetreten und habe mich anderen Dingen gewidmet...

Inzwischen bin ich umgezogen (nach Gifhorn) und würde dort gerne wieder einem Verein beitreten (ASV Gifhorn).  Auf deren Internetseiten habe ich gelesen, das für die Aufnahme die Sportfischerprüfung und ein Fischereischein notwendig ist.

Jetzt kommts:  Ich habe einen in Niedersachen ausgestellten Fischereischein.  Dort ist ein Kreuzchen gemacht bei "Fischerprüfungszeugnis hat vorgelegen".
Des weiteren habe ich einen Sportfischer Paß von meinem ehemaligen Verein, wo ebenfalls die Sportfischerprüfung inkl. Stempel eingetragen ist.

Ich habe allerdings KEINEN Prüfungsnachweis mehr über die eigentliche Sportfischerprüfung.  Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob ich dieses Dokument jemals hatte oder es in den letzten 25 Jahren irgendwo verschütt gegangen ist.  Ich weiss allerdings genau, das ich damals immer nur den Fischereischein, den Paß und einen entsprechenden Erlaubnisschein zum Wasser mitgenommen habe.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
- Ich nehme an, das ich den Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung mitbringen muss (oder geht es auch ohne, wegen dem Hinweis im Fischereischein?).  - Gibt es eine zentrale Verwaltungsstelle wo man den nachträglich nochmals bekommen kann, oder ist das 25 Jahre später nicht mehr möglich??  ... aber bei Verlust müsste man doch irgendwo nachfragen können?...

Wie erwähnt, alles bezieht sich auf Niedersachsen...

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe... Ich möchte schliesslich schnell wieder ans Wasser   Da ich viel auf Geschäftsreisen bin wäre eine erneute Prüfung für mich sehr viel Aufwand...

Mit lieben Grüßen

Jörg Brandt


----------



## saver432 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

mann kann sich vom nachweis der sportfischerprüfung eine zweitschrift austellen lassen!  und zwar dort wo du die prüfung abgelegt hast!!!


----------



## C.K. (17. April 2006)

*AW: Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Gegen eine Bearbeitungsgebühr stellt Dir die untere Fischereibehörde ein neues Prüfungszeugniss aus. Das geht relativ schnell und unbürokratisch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. April 2006)

*AW: Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Der Hinweis in deinem Fischereischein müsste reichen. Der nds. Fischereischein ist ja ein behördlich ausgestelltes Dokument. Mir ist das auch passiert, nach irgendeinem Umzug war der Schein weg. Ich habe dann den Vorsitzenden meines ehemaligen Vereins angerufen und ihm in etwa das Jahr mitgeteilt in dem ich die Prüfung gemacht habe. Zwei Wochen später hatte ich dann die Zweitschrift.

Uli


----------



## esox_105 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Da der amtliche Fischereischein ja vorhanden ist, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Des weiteren hast Du ja auch noch deinen Sportfischerpass, worin sich ebenfalls der Vermerk über die abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung befindet.

Nimm einfach mal Kontakt mit dem Vorstand des zukünftigen Vereines auf, und erkläre dort deinen Sachverhalt, denn von dort solltest Du eine genaue Antwort auf Deine Fragen bekommen können.


----------



## perchcatcher (17. April 2006)

*AW: Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Ich bin momentan im Fischereiverien Schaumburg-Lippe, ich kann ja mal nachfragen.

www.fv-gs-schaumburg.de.vu


----------



## JBrandt (17. April 2006)

*AW: Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Vielen Dank, ich habe den 1. Vorsitzenden auch schon kontaktiert... ich glaube aber Du bist auch in einem anderen Verein,  meiner war nämlich www.fischereiverein-schaumburg-lippe.de   Du bist ja in Rinteln...


----------



## arne_70 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Ahoi,
hatte letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem, aber bei deinem alten Klub solltest du Gehör finden. War bei mir jedenfalls so , hat mich allerdings 40€uronen gekostet! Schnaub...!!!
MfG 
Arne


----------



## detimmerlued (17. April 2006)

*AW: Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, ich war Jungangler bevor die Sportfischerprüfung eingeführt wurde. Vor 2 Jahren wollte ich mein altes Hobby wieder aufleben lassen und hatte keinerlei Unterlagen mehr. Ich bin dann zum Ordnungsamt des damaligen Wohnsitzes gegangen und habe nach den Unterlagen gefragt. Die hatten tatsächlich noch meinen Antrag für den Fischereischein aus dem Jahre 1978. 10.- EUR + Passbild auf den Tisch gelegt und einen neuen Fischereischein bekommen. Da war ich total baff. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das noch Unterlagen existieren.


----------



## perchcatcher (17. April 2006)

*AW: Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren*



			
				JBrandt schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank, ich habe den 1. Vorsitzenden auch schon kontaktiert... ich glaube aber Du bist auch in einem anderen Verein,  meiner war nämlich www.fischereiverein-schaumburg-lippe.de   Du bist ja in Rinteln...



Ja hast recht ich bin im Fischereiverin Grafschaft Schaumburg  von 1908 e.V.


----------



## Wildnismann (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Hey Jörki!!!

Habe gerade Deinen Beitrag gelesen - war Zufall (obwohl Du diesen Eintrag - glaube ich - mir gegenüber erwähnt hattest.
Na ja - ist ja offensichtlich gut ausgegangen. Freue mich schon auf einen ersten gemeinsamen "Ansitz" in der Schaumburgischen Exklave (höhö...).
Viele Grüße, 
Barny


----------

